# Gale Gand's Just a Bite



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

There is something so fun about sweets that come in just the right size to pop in your mouth. When the treats are only a

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

